# Lisbon for 2 days?



## ValHam (Oct 20, 2009)

What should I not miss in Lisbon ?  I have never been to Portugal before - I'll spend the rest of the week in Albufeira.  Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 20, 2009)

Depending on your interests, I'd think the castle (built by the moors waaay back when). The old city- The city was destroyed by earthquake/fire/tidal wave in 1655 then rebuilt on grid pattern- the old meandering area is very cool. The historical museum- if you are into those things. A neighborhood cafe being serenaded in _fado_. The Port museum- something like 150 port wines available by the glass for tasting.

We were there last October and the rest of the week in Portamao in Algarve. We loved it and really want to go back. Portugal is beautiful, friendly, interesting, historical and cheap!

I just watched a Rick Steves show tonite on Lisbon and the Algarve. You might be able to order it to see before you go. Check out www.travelvideostore.com there are some free video clips to help you decide.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Conan (Oct 20, 2009)

A short trip outside the city reachable by taxi or even in your GoCar (see below), is Belém Cathedral - - And do buy a ticket for the Cloister




and nearby, the unique and truly world-famous bakery






At night, have dinner and hear true Fado at Senhor Vinho
It's a rather expensive, really good restaurant, but what makes it special is the Fado.  
Click here for a sample (turn on your computer speakers): http://www.srvinho.com/

And if you're a little adventurous and don't mind looking silly, GoCars provides a GPS-guided self-drive tour http://www.golisbon.com/tours/gocars/






If you can spare a day, Sintra is an unforgettable daytrip


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Oct 21, 2009)

We spent one night in Lisbon and had 1 1/2 days to tour. We saw and enjoyed the Coach Museum (stagecoaches not handbags), Jeronimo's Monastery, Palacio de Belem, St George's Castle, Imperial Park, the Discovery Monument, Sintra National Palace  and Palacio de Quelez. As you can see, there is plenty to see and do. The palace in the picture from rklein001 is actually the Pena Palace in Sintra which we didn't get to see because it was closed on Mondays. We didn't have enough time to get there when we arrived on Sunday but it is supposed to be well worth seeing.
The Algarve region of Portugal is beautiful, have a great trip!
Carole


----------

